# Problems using tiling window managers



## jrick (Jul 24, 2009)

I just got my new laptop (a Lenovo T500), so I set up FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 on it. I also wanted to use Xorg with xmonad as my window manager.

So far, I've notices two, very strange things (tested with xmonad and dwm):


Five out of six times (about), opening a terminal using Mod+Shift+Enter opens it, but the window immediately closes. After several tries, it finally opens and stays open.
Using Mod+h and Mod+l to resize the master column works, but causes the system beep to sound. This seems to only happen every other time I use it.

I've tested with twm, and none of these problems exist. I can open any windows without them closing, and pressing these key combinations do not sound the system beep.

Other than setting Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" in my xorg.conf, it is the same as the one autogenerated by Xorg -configure.

Any ideas what is causing this, and why it only happens in tiled window managers?


----------



## jrick (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, so here's a follow-up.  The disappearing windows problem seems to be fix now after I switched from xterm to urxvt.  However, the system beeps are still there.  I've also found I get these beeps when I change the number of master windows using Mod+, or Mod+. (in xmonad, dwm doesn't have this feature).


----------



## jrick (Jul 26, 2009)

For some reason, every one of these symptoms I've been having have disappeared, although I do not know of anything that I changed that would have caused it to be fixed. xmonad is now working perfectly.


----------



## Allamgir (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, it's good to know XMonad works perfectly on FreeBSD. I was planning on using it. Happy tiling


----------

